# ياناس يا عسل ال Heat Transfer وصل.



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (27 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 
  أود أن أشارك معكم هذا الكنز من المحاضرات التى إكتشفتها وهى محاضرات تابعة لمعاهد IIT الهندية وهى مجموعة من 15 معهداً مستقلاً في مجالي الهندسة والتكنولوجيا للتعليم العالي في الهند وقد جاء قرار إنشاء هذه المعاهد الخمسة عشر بهدف تدريب العلماء والمهندسين ضمن خطة شاملة لتطوير القوة العاملة ودعم التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية في الهند بعد استقلالها عام 1947.

  تقع المعاهد الهندية للتكنولوجيا في سبعة مراكز متعددة في الهند, وتتمتع هذه المعاهد بسمعة عريقة في الهند لكونها تعد من أفضل الجامعات الهندية في التخصصات الهندسية. تقوم هذه المعاهد بشكل مستقل بإعداد مناهجها الخاصة وتربطها علاقات وطيدة مع العديد من الجامعات في أوروبا وآسيا حيث تنشط في مجال التبادل الأكاديمي للطلبة والمختصين مع هذه الجامعات في مختلف البلدان.

  هذه المحاضرات عن ال Heat Transfer ضمن *البرنامج القومي للتعليم باستخدام التكنولوجيا (NPTEL)* وهى باللغة 
الإنجليزية ولكن بلكنة هندية و توجد محاضرات فى معظم المواد الهندسية فى كل تخصصات الهندسة فى صورة فيديو أو ويب على الموقع الرسمى للبرنامج (NPTEL)

  ولا تخافوا من صعوبة فهمها فبحسن الانصات وتكرار المشاهدة فستفهمونها بإذن الله حتى ولو كانت الإنجليزية عندكم ضعيفة .

  كل محاضرة من هذه المحاضرات وغيرها فى المواد الاخرى هى جوهرة فلا تضيعوها عليكم وربما بعد مشاهدتها ستتحسرون على طرق التدريس فى بلادنا فنصيحتى هى مشاهدة ولو محاضرة واحدة لتتأكدوا مما أقوله .


  لقد تم تقسيم منهج ال Heat Transfer الى 35 محاضرة 


 ثلاثة محاضرات كمقدمة للمادة
  *Lecture - 1 Introduction on Heat and Mass Transfer*

 Lecture - 2 Introduction - 2

  *Lecture - 3 Introduction - 3*



ستة محاضرات عن إنتقال الحرارة بالتوصيل
  Lecture Name: 4 - Heat Conduction - 1

 Lecture Name: 5 - Heat Conduction - 2

 Lecture Name: 6 - Heat Conduction - 3

 Lecture Name: 7 - Heat Conduction - 4

 Lecture Name: 8 - Heat Conduction - 5

 Lecture Name: 9 - Heat Conduction - 6


 
 ستة محاضرات عن إنتقال الحرارة بالإشعاع
Lecture Name: 10 - Thermal Radiation - 1 

 Lecture Name: 11 - Thermal Radiation - 2 

 Lecture Name: 12 - Thermal Radiation - 3 

 Lecture Name: 13 - Thermal Radiation - 4 

 Lecture Name: 14 - Thermal Radiation - 5 

 Lecture Name: 15 - Thermal Radiation - 6


​ 
محاضرتين مراجعة لميكانيكا الموائع تمهيد لدراسة انتقال 
الحرارة بالحمل
 *Lecture - 16 Review Of Fluid Mechanics - 1*

*Lecture - 17 Review Of Fluid Mechanics - 2  * ​ 


سبعة محاضرات عن إنتقال الحرارة بالحمل
 Lecture Name: 18 - Forced Convection - 1 

 Lecture Name: 19 - Forced Convection - 2 

 Lecture Name: 20 - Forced Convection - 3 

 Lecture Name: 21 - Forced Convection - 4 

 Lecture Name: 22 - Natural Convection - 1 

 Lecture Name: 23 - Natural Convection - 2 

 Lecture Name: 24 - Natural Convection - 3

 

أربعة محاضرات عن المبادلات الحرارية 
 Lecture Name: 25 - Heat Exchangers - 1 

 Lecture Name: 26 - Heat Exchangers - 2 

 Lecture Name: 27 - Heat Exchangers - 3 

 Lecture Name: 28 - Heat Exchangers - 4 
​ 


أربعة محاضرات عن الغليان و التكاثف​ Lecture Name: 29 - Boiling and Condensation - 1 

 Lecture Name: 30 - Boiling and Condensation - 2 

 Lecture Name: 31 - Boiling and Condensation - 3 

 Lecture Name: 32 - Boiling and Condensation - 4 
 


و أخيرا ثلاث محاضرات عن مقدمة فى إنتقال الكتلة
Lecture Name: 33 - Introduction to Mass Transfer - 1 

 Lecture Name: 34 - Introduction to Mass Transfer - 2 

 Lecture Name: 35 - Introduction to Mass Transfer - 3  


يمكن مشاهدة محاضرة واحدة كل يوم :79:و عند الانتهاء من قسم مراجعته فى يوم واحد أو إثنين حسب عدد محاضراته ولا تنسوا الكتابة وراء المحاضر وكتابة ما فهمتموه على كل جزء لسهولة المراجعة:10:.

تذكر أن تستغل العلم الذى تتعلمه فى خدمة الأمة و ألا تبخل به على من يحتاجه:11:

يمكنك الدخول الى قسم محاضرات ميكانيكا من هنا لمشاهدة باقى الكورسات مثل الثرمو:67: وعلم الروبوتكس :87: وغيرها الكثير كما يوجد كورسات الرياضة و الفيزياء على قسم علوم أساسية من هنا .

أرجو نشر هذا البرنامج الهندي على كل المواقع الهندسية وتبليغ زملائكم بها لنقوم بنهضة هندسية فى بلادنا العربية ونستحق لقب (مهندسين):12:
 ​


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (28 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد لو هيك موضوع لو ما يلزم


----------



## عمراياد (28 يناير 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا على ردكم​


----------



## فادي السوري (15 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على اهتمامكم بالشباب العربي


----------



## نور الدين مهران (15 يوليو 2011)

تسلم ياكبير رائع والله


----------



## HMS (17 يوليو 2011)

"*  كل محاضرة من هذه المحاضرات وغيرها فى المواد الاخرى هى جوهرة فلا تضيعوها عليكم وربما بعد مشاهدتها ستتحسرون على طرق التدريس فى بلادنا فنصيحتى هى مشاهدة ولو محاضرة واحدة لتتأكدوا مما أقوله .
*"

فعلاً كلامك في محله .. بصراحة شرح خرررافي بإسلوب ممتع ..

بارك الله فيك اخوي .. وجعلها في موازين حسناتك ..


----------



## W7SH (5 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله لك .....وجعله لك اجرا وعافيه


----------



## كاربن (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بالموفقية والنجاح الدائم


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (9 يناير 2012)

يارب تكونوا إستفدتم 
​


----------



## u8aj2gj7z (12 يناير 2012)

Es ist bekannt, wie das Schreiben und die Öffentlichkeit können Sie Moncler. Moncler weiß jeder, der liebt oder wollen vor allem eiskalt. Nicht nur heiß, sondern auch einfach zu bekannt, um zu tragen. Die Gunst der Jacken Moncler Jacken spielt FANATIC sogar darüber hinaus und nicht nur so verstehen, dass es zu besitzen.Woher wissen Sie, welche Jacke, um Ihr System zu kaufen, um die Person und den Körper anpassen? Es gibt einige Punkt, den Sie brauchen, um Geld aus den Schalen betrachten wir O prius Jacke bekommen werde. Die offensichtliche Punkte des Körpers in Form, Farbe und Bewegung die Funktionen der Haut oder andere gedacht, sondern eine der großen Jacken Moncler ist zu kommen um zu spielen.Wie in dem Eis, warme Wetter oder den Kauf eines hochwertigen Jacke, die gleich oder vielleicht möchten Sie Ihren trendy unter Ihren Freunden in Ihrer Jacke hier aussieht. Gibt die Funktion der Stil,Calvin Klein unterwäsche, die Farbe oder der Preis meine. Ich bin immer in alle Dinge, die Sie versuchen, wird auf eine Sache zu verkaufen,Reebok Zig Shoes, aber Schmerz ist nicht immer hier, dann anfangen und Komfort eine seltene Kombination. Ich war aber ein Schmerz zu haben, zu berücksichtigen sind das wichtigste Element ist immer die Qualität der Famous. Dieser prüft die Festigkeit der Integrität.Moncler Namen aus der ursprünglichen Gründer von Monestier fortan auf ihr Land von Clermont, der die berühmten Produkte der Dienstleistungen geschaffen denken. Sogar die Frauen und ergriff die Moncler Jacke für viele Jahre und viele weitere Wettbewerber in den letzten Jahren scheint es sich zu nähern und sich zu entfernen. Was für eine Moncler Jacke auf dem anderen Gerät,Burberry Soldes, das Wasser, dass aus dem Argument% Polyamid CDie Neuankömmlinge, die Moncler Outlet in dein Zimmer und wenn es ein rutschiger ist sie nicht tragen könnte man die ganze Zeit. Denn wie die Frau mit all dem Guten, dass Sie entweder nicht schwarzer Mann in den Kammern seines Rezept bekleidet. Die Moncler kam in die Räte und die Farben sind unterschiedlich, aber derjenige, der über.


----------



## mustafatel (12 يناير 2012)

thank you very much


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (17 يناير 2012)

u8aj2gj7z قال:


> es ist bekannt, wie das schreiben und die öffentlichkeit können sie moncler. Moncler weiß jeder, der liebt oder wollen vor allem eiskalt. Nicht nur heiß, sondern auch einfach zu bekannt, um zu tragen. Die gunst der jacken moncler jacken spielt fanatic sogar darüber hinaus und nicht nur so verstehen, dass es zu besitzen.woher wissen sie, welche jacke, um ihr system zu kaufen, um die person und den körper anpassen? Es gibt einige punkt, den sie brauchen, um geld aus den schalen betrachten wir o prius jacke bekommen werde. Die offensichtliche punkte des körpers in form, farbe und bewegung die funktionen der haut oder andere gedacht, sondern eine der großen jacken moncler ist zu kommen um zu spielen.wie in dem eis, warme wetter oder den kauf eines hochwertigen jacke, die gleich oder vielleicht möchten sie ihren trendy unter ihren freunden in ihrer jacke hier aussieht. Gibt die funktion der stil,calvin klein unterwäsche, die farbe oder der preis meine. Ich bin immer in alle dinge, die sie versuchen, wird auf eine sache zu verkaufen,reebok zig shoes, aber schmerz ist nicht immer hier, dann anfangen und komfort eine seltene kombination. Ich war aber ein schmerz zu haben, zu berücksichtigen sind das wichtigste element ist immer die qualität der famous. Dieser prüft die festigkeit der integrität.moncler namen aus der ursprünglichen gründer von monestier fortan auf ihr land von clermont, der die berühmten produkte der dienstleistungen geschaffen denken. Sogar die frauen und ergriff die moncler jacke für viele jahre und viele weitere wettbewerber in den letzten jahren scheint es sich zu nähern und sich zu entfernen. Was für eine moncler jacke auf dem anderen gerät,burberry soldes, das wasser, dass aus dem argument% polyamid cdie neuankömmlinge, die moncler outlet in dein zimmer und wenn es ein rutschiger ist sie nicht tragen könnte man die ganze zeit. Denn wie die frau mit all dem guten, dass sie entweder nicht schwarzer mann in den kammern seines rezept bekleidet. Die moncler kam in die räte und die farben sind unterschiedlich, aber derjenige, der über.




ياراجل قول كلام غير ده !:59:


----------



## jijelfm (18 يناير 2012)

بارك اللك الله فيك وأحسن إليك على هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## سيف طاهر (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## المهندس5 (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخوي على هذه الفائدة


----------



## mr.aboosamh (8 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً​*


----------



## kataloonia (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا واثابك الجنه
فعلا كلام مفيد


----------



## Abbassi2007 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks a lot
very important
jazaka ALLAH kol kheir


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (18 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (2 فبراير 2015)

شرفني مروركم الكريم على موضوعي
:75:​


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (2 فبراير 2015)

بشرى سارة
هؤلاء الهنود يستحقون الاحترام
تم انشاء ملفات تحتوي على ما يقال اثناء الشرح لتشغيلها مع الفيديو أو ترجمتها
يمكن الحصول على ملفات هذا الكورس من هنا
http://textofvideo.nptel.iitm.ac.in/video.php?courseId=112101097&p=1




​


----------



## قاسم لطيف (6 فبراير 2015)

احسنت بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لكم​


----------



## MAZOUZABDO (9 مارس 2015)

رائع و الله بارك الله فيك أخي مثل هذه المحاضرات تعتبر جواهر thanks a lot


----------



## عمر قفش (9 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## uniperson111 (8 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صفدي (10 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (27 أغسطس 2016)

اللهم بارك بامة رسولك الكريم محمد وآله وصحبه الاخيار كما باركت على ابراهيم وآل ابراهيم انك سميع مجيب


----------

